# FU und FI



## nico (4 Januar 2010)

Hallo!

Ich habe eine Frage bezüglich Frequenzumrichter und vorgeschaltetem FI. Ich habe einen FI vom Typ A vorgeschaltet, der sporadisch auslöst. Wäre es sinnvoll diesen gegen einen FI vom Typ B zu tauschen? Die Maschine ist über einen CEE-Stecker angeschlossen, daher möchte ich auf jeden Fall den FI mit 30mA drin behalten. Hat jemand Erfahrungen damit? Möchte ungern einen neuen FI kaufen und nachher feststellen, dass dieser immer noch auslöst wenn er es nicht soll. Die Dinger sind ja recht teuer.


----------



## Homer79 (4 Januar 2010)

hier mal zum nachlesen

http://www.voltimum.de/files/de/others/W/200402023628doepke.pdf

oder hier

http://www05.abb.com/global/scot/sc...029c12574b7003579a8/$File/2CDC002086B0101.pdf

is auf jedenfall sinnvoll aber auch sehr teuer


----------



## nico (4 Januar 2010)

Also kann so ein FI vom Typ B unterscheiden ob es sich um einen Ableitstrom oder um einen tatsächlichen Fehlerstrom handelt?


----------



## gravieren (4 Januar 2010)

nico schrieb:


> Also kann so ein FI vom Typ B unterscheiden ob es sich um einen Ableitstrom oder um einen tatsächlichen Fehlerstrom handelt?


Nein, kann er nicht.
(Wie sollte das auch möglich sein)




Siehe:
http://www.voltimum.de/files/de/others/W/200402023628doepke.pdf

Seite 2


----------



## c.wehn (6 Januar 2010)

Ein FI vom Typ B kann mit dem Mischstrom (AC/DC) des FU's umgehen und deshalb an dieser stelle besser geeignet.
Da die Spannung ja aus einer Gleichspannung künstlich erzeugt wird und deshalb nicht so sauber ist wie die einer echten Wechselspannung.


----------



## MSB (6 Januar 2010)

Mal so aus der Erfahrung, ich gehe jetzt mal nicht davon aus, das du einen echten Fehlerstrom NACH dem Umrichter hast,
solange das nicht der Fall ist sollte weitestgehend kein Unterschied zwischen Typ A/B herrschen.

Also wird es sich bei deiner Problematik um "echten" Ableitstrom handeln, im wesentlichen verursacht durch
das kapazitive Auskoppeln von HF auf Erde im EMV-Filter.
Wenn dem so ist, dann wird ein Typ-B FI genau so sporadisch bis noch öfter fliegen wie der Typ A FI.

Also bleiben nun nur noch wenige Möglichkeiten:
- Ableitstromärmere EMV-Filter verwenden
- FU-Internen EMV-Filter abklemmen, und gegen externen Ableitstromarmen Filter ersetzen
- EMV-Filter ganz weglassen, und stattdessen Drosseln verwenden

Unabhängig davon ist es natürlich sehr sinnvoll einen Typ-B FI zu verwenden,
weil nur dieser bei jedem möglichen Fehler, insbesondere allem was nach dem Zwischenkreis passiert,
zuverlässig auslösen wird und überhaupt kann.
Der Typ-A FI kann schlimmstenfalls bei einem reinen Gleichfehlerstrom gar nicht mehr auslösen.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## nico (6 Januar 2010)

MSB schrieb:


> Also wird es sich bei deiner Problematik um "echten" Ableitstrom handeln, im wesentlichen verursacht durch
> das kapazitive Auskoppeln von HF auf Erde im EMV-Filter.
> Wenn dem so ist, dann wird ein Typ-B FI genau so sporadisch bis noch öfter fliegen wie der Typ A FI.



Genau das befürchte ich auch. Und dann 500€ auszugeben ohne sicher zu sein, dass es wirklich funktioniert gefällt mir nicht.

Bin jetzt hingegangen und habe in der Steckdosenkombination einen weiteren Automat gesetzt. Vor dem FI abgegriffen. Musste dafür allerdings ersteinmal Platz schaffen. Das heißt mehrere Steckdosen auf einer Sicherung zusammenlegen. So sind die vorhandenen Steckdosen noch über FI abgesichert. Die Zuleitung der Maschine habe ich fest an der Steckdosenkombination angeschlossen. An der Maschine selbst sind keine Steckdosen vorhanden. Von daher denke ich ist das so in Ordnung.

So wird der FI auch nicht mehr durch die Ableitströme der Umrichter in seiner Funktion gestört.


----------



## maxi (8 Januar 2010)

Hallo,


ich habe für diesen Fall mal ABB FU`s ohne Y-Kondenstaoren eingesezt.
ABB stellt heir welche her.

Waren aber teuer, glaube 700 Euro für einen 0,55 KW ohne weitere Funktionen oder Technologie.


----------

